# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Playstand για budgie

## koufonissia

Kαλησπέρα,μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς κάποιο μαγαζί στην Αθήνα που να πουλάει stands για budgie όμως?
Το λέω γιατί σε όποιο πετ σοπ πήγα είχανε μόνο για μεγάλους παπαγάλους.

----------


## Antigoni87

Μπορείς να φτιάξεις!!! Δες στα παλιά θέματα για παπαγάλους, την ενότητα της διαμονής και των παιχνιδιών. Υπάρχει και χωριστό θέμα για σταντς, μπορεί κάτι να βρεις: viewtopic.php?f=9&t=178
Αν πιάνει λίγο το χέρι σου, θα το κάνεις πολύ φτηνά και όπως ακριβώς το θες! Για μπάτζι δεν ξέρω αν πωλούνται πάντως.

----------


## vicky_ath

Εγω παλι γιατι οπου παω βλεπω σταντ για μικρα πουλια κ κανενα για μεγαλα?
Στο μπατζι μου ειχα παρει να πολυ ομορφο με 12ευρω κ φυσικα τωρα το χρησιμοποιουν κ τα κοκατιλ μου!

----------


## koufonissia

Απλά για ένα τόσο μικρό stand δε νομίζω οτι θα έχει μεγάλη διαφορά στα χρήματα.Αυτό που θα φτιάξω εγω προς το παρόν θα είναι τα παιχνίδια του!!
Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις!  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Οριστε κ φωτο!
Τα παιχνιδακια ειναι δικη μου προσθηκη!

----------


## Antigoni87

Πολύ ωραίο Βίκυ! Ένα στολίδι!!  ::  
Βαγγέλη, όχι για τα λεφτά (δεν ήξερα ότι είναι τόσο φτηνά!) αλλά κυρίως για να το φτιάξω μόνη μου και να το ευχαριστηθώ, γι' αυτό θα προτιμούσα να το κάνω εγώ με τα ξύλα που θα προτιμούσα πχ! Κι ας έδινα και λίγα παραπάνω για τα υλικά!

Ελπίζω να βρεις ή να φτιάξεις αυτό που θες  ::

----------


## koufonissia

Πολυ όμορφα όντως!!Στα ξύλα έχετε ανοίξει τρύπες ή με κόλλα?
κ κατι τελευταίο,το budgie ανεβαίνει άνετα σε αυτη τη σκαλίτσα?
Πάντως με βλέπω σαν αρχή να του πάρω κάτι έτοιμο και μετά...ιδιόχειρο!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Βαγγελη το σταντ αυτο το πηρα ετοιμο, με 12 ευρω οπως σου ειπα!Εγω μονο το συναρμολογησα συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες!
Τα ξυλα εχουν τρυπες κ εφαρμοζουν το ενα με το αλλο!
Το καλο με αυτο το σταντ ειναι οτι μπορεις να το αποσυναρμολογησεις κ να το μεταφερεις πολυ ευκολα!Εμενα μου ειναι χρησιμο οποτε παω καπου με τα πουλακια μου!
Το μπατζι μου δυστυχως δε ζει πια, αλλα οσο το ειχα ανεβαινε πολυ ευκολα στην σκαλιτσα!

----------


## koufonissia

> Βαγγελη το σταντ αυτο το πηρα ετοιμο, με 12 ευρω οπως σου ειπα!Εγω μονο το συναρμολογησα συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες!
> Τα ξυλα εχουν τρυπες κ εφαρμοζουν το ενα με το αλλο!
> Το καλο με αυτο το σταντ ειναι οτι μπορεις να το αποσυναρμολογησεις κ να το μεταφερεις πολυ ευκολα!Εμενα μου ειναι χρησιμο οποτε παω καπου με τα πουλακια μου!
> Το μπατζι μου δυστυχως δε ζει πια, αλλα οσο το ειχα ανεβαινε πολυ ευκολα στην σκαλιτσα!


τελεια!σ ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις..

----------


## demis

εγω παλι δεν εχω δει ποε απο κομνα ουτε μικρο ουτε μεγαλο σταντ. βεβαια εχω εναν γνωστο που εχει ενα πετσοπ που δεν πουλαει ζωα φυσικα ισως μπορω να του κανω παραγγελια

----------


## koufonissia

Καλησπέρα κ πάλι!Λοιπόν τελικά δε ψάχτηκα σε μαγαζί για να βρ
ω playstand για το budgy(σ.κ το περιμένω..  ::  )κ έτσι σκέφτηκα να πάρω ενα κορμό με αρκετά παρακλάδια (αυτά που προορίζονται για ενυδρεία) το στερέωσα σε ένα κομμάτι ξύλου για να του δώσω ύψος και το στερέωσα σε μια βάση.Τη βάση σκέφτομαι να την αλλάξω και να βάλω μια μεγαλύτερη(για το θέμα με τις κουτσουλιές..)Παραθέτω κάποιες φωτό αν και ακόμα δεν είναι ολοκληρωμένο,θέλω να του κρεμάσω διάφορα παιχνίδια,κούνια,σκάλα και ότι άλλο του φτιάξω!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ναι τα ξύλα αυτά είναι καλή ιδέα.Μου αρέσει πολύ.όταν το τελειώσεις βάλτο και στο λινκ που σου βάζω να τα έχουμε μαζεμένα.

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=178&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

----------


## koufonissia

> Ναι τα ξύλα αυτά είναι καλή ιδέα.Μου αρέσει πολύ.όταν το τελειώσεις βάλτο και στο λινκ που σου βάζω να τα έχουμε μαζεμένα.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=9&t=178&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


ok!

----------


## koufonissia

Καλημέρα..θα ήθελα να μου πείτε εαν αυτο το κλουβί κάνει για παπαγαλάκι?
Ευχαριστώ!

----------

